# Opinions needed...



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

Ahh...the age old question. Outdoor vs Indoor. Soil vs Hydro. Organics vs. chem. 
This should be a good thread.
This is not intended to start fights or pick on folks at all.

I guess my main question is how do folks think about Outdoor quality as compared to Indoor.

I have been involved in a discussion with some folks about the Outdoor vs Indoor. I would like to see what folks here think.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

And a very interesting question to ask. I'm sure you will get many different answers and not everyone will agree but it will be fun to see what people think. 

In my opinion, I would much rather grow outdoors. The yield of outdoor plants tend to be larger as indoor lighting cant even come close to the lumen output of the sun. Since I would rather grow outdoors, I would do it in good soil with organic nutrients. Now for indoors, I would go hydro and chemical nutes. 

I think the quality of outdoor weed grown in the ground will political name any kind of indoor grown pot but that's just what I think.

Just my thoughts. I can't wait to see what other people think. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 20, 2008)

Yo Ho NorCalHal,
  I think that I'm in love with my indoors, and using soil.  I must add though that nothing can, or will beat outdoors as nature grows far superior to any thing that we can do. Nitrogen in the rain after a good lightning storm, Balmy days that waft gentle breezes, and natures soils contain goodies that plants use that we are not really all that aware of. Outdoors is better security, even if there are risks of getting pollinated by some wild hemp.
 I think we are looking at a vote for each, with a lean on over to outdoors.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

^^ I agree. Nothing can compare to Natures ever so gentle touch. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for being the first brave soul to post!

This will be a great discussion, as I feel the opposite.

I do aggree that Outdoor will allways get "bigger". But the reason is the length of Veg time. 
Most folks plant out side around this time of year. This will give the plants a 4-5 moth veg. Thus, making them HUGE.
And Yes, I concede that no HID can match the quality of the Sun.

But as far as Quality, I disagree. Indoor takes the best from outdoor and mimics it inside. I can control all aspects of my environment. I can bump my CO2 levels to 1500ppm as compared to outside @ 300-500 ppm. 
To me, if you can control all your variables, you will get a better finished product.

Again, just my thoughts.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2008)

Havent had the chance to grow outdoors..but plan to send some clones out this summer and see for myself...smoke up its 4/20!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> To me, if you can control all your variables, you will get a better finished product.


 
A good point but I don't believe that entirely. I believe that the natural rhythm of nature makes the final product better because there are no un-natural factors influencing the plants in any way. In indoors, you can control everything so completely that it makes the plants weaker than they could be. In nature, the plants are abused throughout their lifespan, making them stronger and better in the end. Just my thoughts on it. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

Great points Smokey!

I do agree that outdoors, the plants are, how should I say, More robust, because of the factors of "livin in the elements".

But pinching and bending, alot of circulatory fans will make those girls tough.

Now, I don't want folks to get me wrong. I have seen alot of BOMB outdoor, I am lucky and have lived in Cali all my life. Humbolt used to be "the smoke" to get.

I base all of my info on what I have seen. I have never grown outdoors. Allways wanted too, but just never have. But all the super duper I have smoked has been from indoor. And really, the "clubs" in the Bay Area also reflect the difference in there pricing. Outdoor is rather cheap, and alot of folks around here get tired of" the outdeezy",as we call it, about 2 months after outdoor season has ended. It just does not seem as good.
Hence my asking here what other folks around the country think.

It's very interesting and there are no "right" answers.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree completely my friend. There is no "right" answer to this question. Just opinions and thoughts. If you've never grown outdoors, you should definitely give it a shot at least once and see what mother nature can do for you! I can't wait to see other people's opinions on the matter. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is a fun fact, Cannibis Cup winners are mostly all indoor. I actually can't find one that was grown outdoors.
I am looking forward to the Mods point of veiw.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to the Mods point of veiw.


 
^^ As am I. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe that outdoors probably has the biggest potential for stronger, bigger buds. But outdoors, your crop and easily be hurt by any bugs, deer, bud rot from the rain, and any other pests/deseases out there. In the grow room, your plant (if you're good) will never suffer any because of its controlled environment. I like to hear from you guys that nothing can match the sun because I will be growing outdoors this summer!


----------



## wedginfool (May 2, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I agree completely my friend. There is no "right" answer to this question. Just opinions and thoughts. If you've never grown outdoors, you should definitely give it a shot at least once and see what mother nature can do for you! I can't wait to see other people's opinions on the matter. Take care and be safe.




I completely agree. you should grow a crop outdoors and see what mother nature can do.

I have grown a couple of outdoor crops and and when you are looking up 12' to the top of the most purple/black plant that just shines of thick crystal you will be AMAZED and the quality OUT OF THIS WORLD 

as you can tell i love outdoors however there is the bud rot and mold that can really take a huge bite out of your crop if not take it all together, then there's mountain beaver and deer damage. trust me there is a lot that can go wrong outdoors but the one thing about outdoors that i love is the ability to grow 10 to 50 times the amount of plants that the average indoor grower can do.  

you can aford to lose some. 

bud rot and mold however can ruin all your crop because you can't keep the rain off your babies and sometimes you are forced to harvest early to stave off total loss by mold and rot

to make a long story short I like outdoor best for the ability to grow bigger and more plants than any indoor grower could ever do, and with some of the highest quality I THINK ANYWAY just my opinion.

But i love indoor too because you can always have a stash all year long.
which can be nice too!


----------



## THE_DUDE (May 3, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## Asap11 (May 3, 2008)

Its about the control over the conditions and climate and money aswell
Outdoors,Its free and get a good hike out of it in the great outdoors.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 1, 2008)

"He He"...This is a good one, as far as indoor grows i have only did one other one.It was over 10 yrs ago...Now on my 2nd one and it is doing fine for what i have in it can't complain, all variables are good only problem so far was a nute burn issue and a N deff. other than that can't complain..Except for yeild indoor...it dose'nt even compare to outdoors...But more than any one factor IMO is the strain your growing...If it was made to grow indoor of course your going to have better quality than if it were grown outdoors as is many of those ladies that you have spoke of in the cannibis cups...Same as if it were ment to be grown outdoors it will not do as well indoors...But not trying to offend anyone i believe if you do your home work and have a good strain ment for outside you can and will grow quality ladies "well better than anything you can buy off the street...I have done it many times Mother Nature and MJ were ment to be together....And if your new to outside growing here are a few pointers...when scouting areas look for hillsides that have a small ridge about 1/2 way down very good spots if no one can see them reason being is good drainage, very good soil in these spots because of the soil that is washed into it when it rains, also IMO you need 8+ hours of direct sunlight a day,and or look for feilds that you know have massive amounts of wild blooming flowers these places by Mother Natures hands have very good balance of the NPK in the soils...But I would have to say the outdoor way is the best way...In my experience ...take care...


----------



## pothead (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally prefer the indoor hydro setup with nutes. Its pretty easy to grow and the nug is pretty good too. 

I am yet to try the outdoor grow, but that will be after I master hydroponics.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 2, 2008)

i have to go with indoors!!! besides all of the obvious, like inviroment control, i can pull up a chair  unzipp my tent and through some flame on the bong and just watch hair and leaves swaying in my controld breeze:watchplant: :woohoo:


----------



## lyfr (Jun 6, 2008)

in my biased opinion...hydro all the way.  i very much anticipate the day i grow outdoors so i can continue this discussion with myself, my bro's, and two piles of smoke.  ive smoked some great, tasty outdoor(bein from northern ca.)...but i got to say the hydro around here beats it.  i was even able to get 1 crop that surpassed my best outdoor memory...using hydro..; however, due to the fact at least a small part of it is psycological,  i may be getting myself higher than i actually am:huh:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 9, 2008)

I've tried growing outdoors a few times and always failed... My first grow was eaten by some bugs... Second time eaten by goats... Third time Stolen a few weeks before harvest - three plants only but it was a big loss... My fourth outdoors attempt was busted - not the cops but people who didn't believe growing next to your workplace was a good idea (my managers) amazingly I didn't loose my Job.. Than a few more plant's EATEN by **** knows what... So I've come to the conclusion INDOORS rules! It's my first time growing at home and it finally seems I can have a harvest!!! 
There is a lot of room for improvement but i am satisfied considering the real low budget I've had on building my grow room... Not cheaper than outdoors but if you don't have your own garden where no one can enter - don't bother...
Cheers


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am not sure if any one has said this yet but if i had the money and resources i would grow in a big green house thats also got HID light in it with an AC, Humidity control, Co2 injection, a hybrid of soil and hydro.


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 14, 2008)

Remember one of the outdoor credos "5 hours of direct light a day keeps CAMP away.  6 to 8 hours per day gets you bigger buds but a more exposed plant is more likely to be spottedand ruin your day"


----------

